# Tokay Gecko Colors ??????



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

I've just been to see and bought a pair of sub-adult Tokay Geckos because they haven't got a proper viv or decor in ( I'm working on a tank this week) the couple who owned them had them six months like this and I felt sorry for them but what I want to know is the male is bright blue with red dots and the female is very very dark almost black with red dots and I'm sure I read this was to do with emotion or unhappiness can someone clarify please.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont now much about tokays...maybe deep in shed?


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

A warm and calm (calm for a Tokay) will be pale blue/green/white with normal spotting. A cold, unhappy and angry Tokay will be very dark blue or black.

Our 3 Tokay were all dark when we brought them home, but were pale in the shop. After a day or two they calmed right down.

Were they this colour at the place you bought them from? Or has it just changed whilst they were being moved?

Not very happy Tokay










Happy Tokay


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks vic13 the female was that colour when I got there the male has stayed pale blue and red but this is the tank they were in !!!!

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc263/Davey_P/IMG_3436.jpg

Definatly not how they should be, this is my first time with Tokays but not reptiles so if any1 has idea on a new viv size please let me know as I'm gonna build one this week.

Ta


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

that tank aint too bad. What size are the tokays, fully grown would need more height but for younger ones I reckon that would be fine!


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

love the gecks but tank needs more height and cover ie plastic plants branches not a critism just a help ful hint:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

you need to get loads! more foliage in there ,places for them to hide. a happy and healthy tokay will rest vertically on a wall so get some plants in there!


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

hi yeah i know like I said only picked em up today the male is 16 months old and female 12 months haven't had chance to measure them as they are really skitty at min.
to those who commented thanks.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

You did say you were building a new viv during the week right?
You don't wana minimise the space too much whilst they are still in that tank, so maybe just cover a couple of the glass sides with newspaper or soemthing else and hang a couple fake plants and maybe jus turn a piece of bark on its side to create a sort of "behind the wall" effect, that was yourl have max security for the geckos without crowding things further.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

get a light cover. they can climb glass so they'll burn themselves on the bulb.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

also looking at the tank it looks like teres no thermostat?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Gotta admit, I do love the Tokay's! Their colours are fantastic! I've heard their calls on Wikipedia but, how loud are they?

PS - Why is the UK dictionary on Firefox really American-English!? Keeps underlining words and showing the US spelling!?


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

Mine are very loud, listen to them in my sig. 

Nick


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

:no1: Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*:no1oow my leos only like do this lil grunt if there trying to escape haha *
*thats well cool*


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

do the tokays keep you awake at night?


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

That tank is terrible! 

We house ours in an exo-terra viv, they need height. For decor we have 5 hanging plants in there, 2 large pieces of cork bark propped up against the sides with the plants hanging over them. 2 long pieces of bamboo diagonally across the tank and another piece of wiggly wood (can't remember the name sorry) and a large water bowl in the bottom to boost humidity.

They need to be able to hide and not be seen and feel secure. 

We dont use a bulb at all, we have a heat mat on the side of the tank (outside). If you do use a bulb though please be sure you use a guard because they WILL burn themselves otherwise.

If you need any help with your set up, pm me.

Vic.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

mine are always hanging around they only come down to feed :lol2: when there on the floor they go quite dark like you mentioned! but all other times there nice bright blue!


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

Vic13 

Yeah I know its bad do you have any pics of your viv so can visually get an idea ?

ta


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> mine are always hanging around they only come down to feed :lol2: when there on the floor they go quite dark like you mentioned! but all other times there nice bright blue!


Same with mine, when they are on the floor of the viv (very rare) they go quite dark. But they always are very light coloured. Tokays seem to get stressed very easy if they dont have enough cover. My viv's are full of plants and bark and all sorts. 


















They are always waking me up at silly hours.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

mine like to hide behind the wood above the glass :lol2: which is a bit of a pain when you are trying to clean/change water


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

Same with mine, which is bit of a pain when i change water or spray the viv. 

Nick.


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks guys i've got something to go on now :smile: my bosc viv has all the fillings so at least I know where to go and what to get.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

and if you ever want another pair of tokays :lol2:


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

:lol2: I think I got enough on with these two at moment but you never Know :idea:. 
What sizes are those vivs guys ?


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

Will post some pics for you tonight. :smile:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

even an exo terra is small for a pair of tokays!! these are big geckos and love to climb i kept mine in a 3fthigh 2/2wide/deep and they could have done with more room then!!

In reference to the colour are your sure of the sexes?????
if theres 2 males then it could be caused by bullying - just a thought


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

this is what i keep my tokay in (minus the light fitting of course) i took that out after i set her tank up 








ive added more foliage and hides to it now aswell 
and this is her looking pretty as ever


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

> A warm and calm (calm for a Tokay) will be pale blue/green/white with normal spotting. A cold, unhappy and angry Tokay will be very dark blue or black.


it worries me that nobody has pointed this out.
This is very untrue.
Most tokays are WC, and some will always remain dark, like mine. my tokay is dark, only occasionally will she go pale blue with orange spots. my tokay is very happy, thankyou.
Angry tokays? tokays are not walking around angrily, you make them angry by picking them up. what you are saying is stress could cause them to turn a darker colour, like in all geckos. this is true, but there are many tokays that are just darker coloured, you need to see that.
Here is my old tokay, she was a lovely bright blue colour.








I keep my current tokay in exactly the same setup - even in the exact same viv...


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ive noticed that my females are more of a pale blue colour with the orange/red spots and they stay this coulor all through the day but at night they go alot brighter.my male hes totally different hes more of a dark purple with red spots during the day and at night he goes brighter but is still darker than the females.the colours seem to indicate the sex of the tokays not the mood they are in.
males tend to be darker than the females.
and also during the day tokays are in their resting colours which is also darker than the night time colours.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I wasnt sure about the colours and did get a lil worried as my male is alwasy the pale blue with red spots [during the day,just like in that pic above, turning a little greyer with more ovbious spots at night]
whereas my girl..HANG ON, ME AND TRESE ARE DISSAGREEING OVER THIER COLOURS LOL so ill check with her, coem to an agreement on what we agree the coours are [as trese is currently saying he is beige with white and orange spots] and post again later.


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

*Hi again*

Hi guys and girls 

sorry i haven't replied much since first few posts have been doing other things but have managed to build new viv for the geks still needs some interior decor but other than that is ok and they both now seem calmer and happy and i have also got them eating regularly too :smile: althogh not tried to handle them yet :-x
So heres a couple of pics of the viv but they're hiding in top right corner.

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc263/Davey_P/IMG_3482.jpg

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc263/Davey_P/IMG_3483.jpg

Thanks for all your help and advice on the way.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

thats great! like you say all you need now is a bit more foliage and your there! good job dude!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

heres my little monster!


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks guys !

superted ? thoughts on putting in a UV ?
liam.b he's great any tips on calming two adults to be like that ?

Cheers


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

they dont need uv and i dont think there is anything that proves uv has any + effects on them so no i wouldnt have one in! : victory:

nice tokay liam! have you worked with it from young?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

not really i got him at like 5-6inches and ive just handled him every day, just dont put them strait back in their viv if they bite. if mine bites when i initially get him out i let him calm down and hes then fine to handle oh and plus i hand feed him when i get him out so that might help, and if im only 16 and can calm a tokay anyone should be able to do it lol just be confident when handling.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

cool! 5" isnt exactly old though :lol2: lovely tokay! hand feeding helps a great deal i bet!


----------



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

hey well done liam specially at 16 ! 
I managed to tame my Bosc like that but havne't got round to the tokays yet cos they haven't had a good life til now so we'll just have to see.
Thanks S-ted i won't bother its just that the male has some markings on his back that looked like burn or singe marks hence wondered if it would rejuvenate his skin thats all.
Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

well done liam if you can get him hand tame.btw is he still living with the water dragon?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

yep hes still with my wd and no probs yet. oh and those burn/singe marks you say your tokay has, mine had them too once but they just dissapered with his next shed.


----------

